# Mystery Fry



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

I started up my tank back in Dec. I have added plants a couple times since then. I did end up with lots of baby snails, no problem I like snails. Then a week ago I bought 4 danios. One was really fat then the next day she was skinny, so i went looking online for info about breeding danios. I saw that it takes 24 hrs for the eggs to hatch so I waited 2 days then decided to look. 

I found fry! BUT, they are all clinging to the sides of the tank. I don't know if they are danios or not. The last plants I added were from a swap in the middle of Feb. could I have brought in eggs on the plants? What takes that long to hatch?
They are to tiny to get a pic of.
Thanks


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I doubt they are from the plants, it would be really strange for them to have been ok unfertilized for that long. Maybe they are not clinging to the side of the tank, maybe the current is too strong for them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

MY experience with fry,is bettas.So take this with a grain of salt.But the day the fry hatch,they cant swim.They stay vertical in the nest(or falling,depending on how good the nest is)until the next day or so,when they become freeswimming.I have read,that other fry,like rams,will stay in a certain spot after hatching,and cant swim.I read they(danios) lay the eggs on plants spawning mops,ect.The parents will eat the fry too,so I am not so sure its danios.What other fish do you have in there?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds like danio fry to me.


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

ok cool, all I have a re the danios. Sometimes I see them sometime I don't. I bought a baby net so when I find any I will try to catch them and put them in.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You might find this interesting:
Raising Danio Fry - Fish for the Planted Aquarium - Aquatic Plant Central


----------

